
Pedestrian Bridges Make Cities Less Walkable. Why Do Cities Keep Building Them? - ryzvonusef
https://www.itdp.org/2019/10/01/pedestrian-bridges-make-cities-less-walkable-why-do-cities-keep-building-them/
======
sarcasmatwork
They did this in Portland, OR. All of us that live here are like wtf? What a
huge waste of money for a bridge I will never use.

We need another car bridge because traffic is horrible on the only main bridge
to get to WA. Why not build a bridge for cars, people and the max train?How
stupid of the city to allow this.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilikum_Crossing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilikum_Crossing)

